# Sonic springs on a Cruze?



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

LTZ/eco springs will give you that. Sonic springs will be 2.5" or so. From what I remember there is no mods for the spring swap. But it is a mod needed to swap sonic coilovers to the cruze


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

As I mentioned in the other thread, I wasn't aware the springs would swap. If they do, great, but consider this: First, the springs are 1.2" front 1.4" rear...on the Sonic that may look good, but on the Cruze it could lower the back too much and make the car look funny. Second, the springs are designed for a lighter car...due to this, the heavier Cruze may not work well handling wise with the springs. I don't know what the result will be due to the rate of the springs. I just don't know what the spring rates are on the Pro Kit for the Cruze vs the Pro Kit for the Sonic...maybe they're the same, but I doubt it.

However, if this is something that would work...I'd be interested in H&R springs myself since the H&R Sonic springs lower 1.4F and 1.3R compared to the Cruze springs that are 1.2 F&R.

My opinion...if you really want to try it. Throw the stock Sonic springs back on the Sonic...try the Eibach's. If it doesn't work or isn't what you're looking for, then sell them over on SOF or someplace else.


----------

